# Busy Bees Apiaries now Liberty Bees Apiary



## NorthernIllinoisPlumber (Aug 17, 2010)

www.buybeesnow.com

The "New" company is Liberty Bees Apiary.


----------



## kard99 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: Busy Bees Apiaries*

I was just going to post that same info. I found it by going through all the automated mass emails I received from them (I never did get any replies addressed just to me) and clicking on all the links in the emails. Only one link still worked, which brought me to 'Liberty Bees Apiary' and buybeesnow.com . Same website as before, same Georgia address, same owner - Rory Boleware. Of course, I have not received the refund I requested on June 6.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Busy Bees Apiaries*



NorthernIllinoisPlumber said:


> www.buybeesnow.com
> 
> The "New" company is Liberty Bees Apiary.



His payment terms have been updated to cash or check only, so you have no way to get your money back once you have paid. Bee-ware!


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is another great quote from his website:

"Liberty Bees Apiary is pleased to introduce for the 2012 bee shipping season a solution for the long list of beekeepers who have not gotten their packages as they have wished. Until now there has been no reasonable assurance of desired delivery dates despite what any of us say (suppliers & distributors). Who's fault is it?  I have given this question much thought and have decided that it is the fault of the beekeeper for desiring just-in-time-delivery without considering or paying for a system to deliver on demand."

He also has a first ship date of April 2. If you are getting bees that early from this fellow I bet they are off the almonds. Good luck.

4lbs. packages are also only $150!! Nucs a bargain at $175!! But you better get in your order early:

"Note: Prices subject to change without notice to reflect a possible expense increase. To insure the current package price and availability you must place your order."

Unbelievable.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is this the guy who was going thru a divorce and putting everything in his Lawyers hands?


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Is this the guy who was going thru a divorce and putting everything in his Lawyers hands?


No, different guy.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Still sounds like a deal to walk away from.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

mythomane said:


> Here is another great quote from his website:
> 
> "Liberty Bees Apiary is pleased to introduce for the 2012 bee shipping season a solution for the long list of beekeepers who have not gotten their packages as they have wished. Until now there has been no reasonable assurance of desired delivery dates despite what any of us say (suppliers & distributors). Who's fault is it? I have given this question much thought and have decided that it is the fault of the beekeeper for desiring just-in-time-delivery without considering or paying for a system to deliver on demand."
> 
> ...


Becareful what you say about this guy or his company.
According to his website, you have en-tried into a contract by visiting his website, something like that I won't quote his website.
This is certainly a very friendly website and one I won't visit again, nor reccommend anyone does.
Keep up the boycott.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

mythomane said:


> Here is another great quote from his website:
> 
> "Liberty Bees Apiary is pleased to introduce for the 2012 bee shipping season a solution for the long list of beekeepers who have not gotten their packages as they have wished. Until now there has been no reasonable assurance of desired delivery dates despite what any of us say (suppliers & distributors). Who's fault is it? I have given this question much thought and have decided that it is the fault of the beekeeper for desiring just-in-time-delivery without considering or paying for a system to deliver on demand."
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

I bet he does, even though when I mentioned the other thread in one of our phone convo's and how it's bad for business to have some thing like that on the internet he said "beesource is just a small part of the world". Maybe if he has enough "sales" this year he can change his name and move again. I hear Somalia is nice.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

KelpticFest said:


> I checked it out - this verbage is no longer there. He must keep a close eye on BeeSource.


Look again. It is your fault that you do not have the bees you paid for. That, or it is the suppliers fault. Everyone but him -- but he is the one that has your money.

http://www.buybeesnow.com/Package_Bees-4_Pound_Bee_Package.html


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Ah yes. There it is. I still won't buy there.


----------



## themadhatr (Sep 5, 2011)

Hmmm, per the website FAQ, they DO take credit cards via Paypal, so a buyer would have a purchase history and some avenue for redress if they were not satisfied. Take "comments" with a grain of salt, I suppose.


----------



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like he filed bankrutcy, got my letter today. Changed name of business and then claimed bankrutcy. Slick operator.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

And that is why I just love this small part of the world.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Yup buy local or from big suppliers who you know. Love this forum. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

My buying local will be much more selective now. Buying another beek's problem is NOT the answer. She may never get educated. I have chosen differently.


----------



## KelpticFest (Apr 19, 2011)

Lennes said:


> Looks like he filed bankrutcy, got my letter today. Changed name of business and then claimed bankrutcy. Slick operator.


Both names bankrupt, or just Busy Bees? Sheesh.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Lennes said:


> Looks like he filed bankrutcy, got my letter today. Changed name of business and then claimed bankrutcy. Slick operator.


same... which I fund funny because my bank refunded my money. Maybe he should have sent this to them.



KelpticFest said:


> Both names bankrupt, or just Busy Bees? Sheesh.


Busy Bees Apiaries.


----------



## jcleereman (Jun 10, 2011)

I too ordered from this weenie. Received my Chapter 7 Bankruptcy Notice yesterday. I had ordered through Paypal, but was too slow to request my refund through their system. My mistake. Won't make it again. Also, keep you eye on the bankruptcy. It isn't "over" until the judge confirms the discharge.


----------



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone know of a way of letting the bankruptcy court know he is running another business?


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Lennes said:


> Anyone know of a way of letting the bankruptcy court know he is running another business?


Call them. The number is on the document.


----------



## jcleereman (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't think that operating under a new business name is a violation of the bankruptcy code. He needs to declare all of his assets and liabilities. If he does not have the financial means to pay off his debts he can do the Chapter 7. Given that they documents are in Georgia, it may be difficult to review the filing. The person to complain to would be the Trustee or the bankruptcy judge.


----------



## Lennes (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like his web site is no longer up.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Lennes said:


> Looks like his web site is no longer up.


I think he has realized that doing business like that will jeopardize his bankruptcy status. Hopefully we will not hear from him for awhile. My guess is he will think the "coast is clear" come late winter and start up again. What will he be selling? Probably bees that he is failing to disclose....


----------



## cgriffin (Jun 29, 2011)

Its possible fortune3.com or Level3 kicked him. I complained to both that they were supporting this guys traffic.


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> Its possible fortune3.com or Level3 kicked him. I complained to both that they were supporting this guys traffic.


Maybe. I think he probably pulled it. What he is/was doing is a practical abuse of bankruptcy laws. I am keeping my eye on this guy. It bothers me that he is pretending to be in the same profession as me and defrauding people. It is an insult to the 20 years of sweat I have put in, and harms the industry as a whole. I have a few attorneys on tap, and if he tries to sell again come spring, the judge is going to hear about it. He will have to explain where he is getting the capital/bees. His credit is toast. Game over. This guy should go back to trucking or whatever it is that he is good at.:waiting:


----------

